# SOCAL SOCCER LEAGUE 2022-2023



## DodgerBlue1988 (Jun 7, 2022)

NPL Structure Fall 2022_Final.pdf (socalsoccerleague.org)

Lets see how this season goes based on new format


----------



## Code (Jun 7, 2022)

Looks like an improvment to the League from my perspective.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Jun 7, 2022)

Sounds like the league has listened to input and feedback from members to make improvements to the structure/schedule. Smart approach.


----------



## Brav520 (Jun 7, 2022)

Wonder how they are running state cup this year

I just noticed Colin Chester’s is chairperson of state cup, is that the former longtime Surf Doc ?


----------



## dreamz (Jun 7, 2022)

Brav520 said:


> Wonder how they are running state cup this year
> 
> I just noticed Colin Chester’s is chairperson of state cup, is that the former longtime Surf Doc ?


www.socalsoccerleague.org. The State Cup format is now posted. I'm not savvy enough to figure out how to link it.


----------



## espola (Jun 7, 2022)

dreamz said:


> www.socalsoccerleague.org. The State Cup format is now posted. I'm not savvy enough to figure out how to link it.





			http://www.socalsoccerleague.org/_files/Ride%20the%20wave%2C%2C%2C%2C%2C(3).pdf


----------



## DodgerBlue1988 (Jun 8, 2022)

espola said:


> http://www.socalsoccerleague.org/_files/Ride%20the%20wave%2C%2C%2C%2C%2C(3).pdf


It looks like 4 team pools in the future ..... with 3 pool play games prior to advancement to knockout rounds


----------



## Speed (Jun 8, 2022)

I love the new format. Hated going to silverlakes to play a hometown team and I hated the post high school play. This will make my DS very happy. Our best story this season was driving to SL to play while SL was hosting a concert so traffic was horrific. Dropped player at street, battled traffic, paid and parked only to have the game canceled since there had been a positive covid test for one of the team members.


----------

